# Squirrel Mount ?



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all, I've been wanting to get into taxidermy for awhile now and finally decided that I'm going to do one this year. I'm thinking of starting with a squirrel since they are easy to shoot and won't depress me if I mess up. I'm thinking of buying the Wasco squirrel mounting kit which they say has everything I need except the mannikin.

My question is do you guys think a small mammal like the squirrel is a good choice for a beginner to start on? If not, what would you recommend? Any other info or tips you guys have would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

BuckRubnMI said:


> Hi all, I've been wanting to get into taxidermy for awhile now and finally decided that I'm going to do one this year. I'm thinking of starting with a squirrel since they are easy to shoot and won't depress me if I mess up. I'm thinking of buying the Wasco squirrel mounting kit which they say has everything I need except the mannikin.
> 
> My question is do you guys think a small mammal like the squirrel is a good choice for a beginner to start on? If not, what would you recommend? Any other info or tips you guys have would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


nooooooo wat man. they can be hard. too little. try a **** or something w/ some size. you can get em easy and cheap.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Buckrub, Squirrels are a great Mammal to learn with. Like you said they are easy to get and the materials are cheaper than say a **** form. They have a very tough skin and they take alot of abuse. I'd recommend purchasing a video to help you through the process though. I'd suggest any video from David Ellzey. Good luck on your first Mammal mount!

Mike


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

One of my hunting buddies is a relatively new licensed taxidermist and he has done squirrel mounts for our camp and they look great. He looks for squirrels with mixed color or has some other special look. He says they are not too difficult if patience is used. He would do more but he now has many requests for other game.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you two are the first people iv ever seen recomend a squirrel as a persons first attempt at taxidermy...


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> you two are the first people iv ever seen recomend a squirrel as a persons first attempt at taxidermy...


Spoken like a real veteran.:lol: Give em a try Neil, there not that tough big guy.

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Spoken like a real veteran.:lol: Give em a try Neil, there not that tough big guy.
> 
> Mike


iv skinned one for practice that ralph had in the freezer... but even before i went to school, i asked alot of people and on taxy.net and not one person recommended i try doing a squirrel due to the size and detail the skinning and mounting would take. thats what my response was off of, because it makes sence.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe I'm weird, but I usually try and give advice from past Personal experience, not
from what Joe blow said on another website.

Mike


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to stick with my plan of mounting a squirrel. Patience with me won't be an issue. I just liked the idea of being able to have spares in the freezer if I happen to screw up somewhere along the line. Plus the cost factor is relatively cheap. I am going to order some videos to help along the way.

I see Neil that you went to Northeast Michigan school of wildlife arts. I looked into them and seen thst they are closing the end of this year. Have you heard of any other schools that might open up in Michigan?


Liv4Trappin, were you self taught or did you go to school for taxidermy? The pics of the mounts you have in your gallery are amazing BTW.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I usually try and give advice from past Personal experience, not
> from what Joe blow said on another website.
> 
> Mike


well im sorry, but isnt that exactly whats going on in this thread? and im sorry but when i had inquired about my self attempting to mount a squirrel, over the net... it was almost two years before i decided to actually attend taxidermy school. since gaining experience in taxidermy(though not nearly enough yet) iv come to the collective understanding that the little buggers would indeed be a rough indevor given the size or lack there of. of course never having mounted one, but skinning one out... i figured, the little bugger would be difficult to mount. given everyone has different views on everything, i never turned my nose up at my self attempting one... i just figured id pass on, what i was told and came to understand... now i am eager to attempt one my self, as you seem adamant on taking what ever i say and contradicting me. almost obi won to anikan'ish... im actually quite excited to try the little bugger for my self to see what you are saying



buckrub, i dont regret going to the school and learning what i did... it was a super experience w/ a awesome person. some feel differently about ralph, but he showed me alot... however i have come to realize in my research, and from others on this and other sites, that his methods are INDEED old school. they will suffice, and i turned out some great looking mounts, but there are new modern day techniques i am excited to learn, that i missed out on, going where i went. he gave me a foundation to get going w/ and i think i found a shop where i can learn these new techniques... i would recommend any one to ralph if he was going to continue to teach, but w/ the understanding that what he teaches is some what out of date. not necessarily obsolete, but there are newer easyer, more efficent methods out there... i came out a little stubborn... but after talking to many former students, and just local taxies... iv came to my senses that theres a whole world of taxidermy knowledge i have yet to see. im extremely excited to see it all.

i have not looked into any other schools in mi, as i wanted to go to a accredited school. not some joe schmo shop w/ a guy trying to make a buck. ralph treated me like family. and didnt bs me. and i am greatful i learned under him. good luck. and if your looking for a school... consider out of state ventures.


----------



## deere88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Squirrels are what I started on when learning taxidermy. I did not feel bad if one did not work out and they are easy to get. Good luck.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Pigeons are another nice option for beginners - I believe the old Northwest School of Taxidermy also recommended them in their tutorial booklets for starting out.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

vandykes has complete squirrel kits compete with form.


----------

